# Green Street Hooligans



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

I would love to hear what my friends from the UK (and everyone else) think of this movie. Personally I loved the movie and bought it on DVD. Just curious if it is an accurate description of firms and futbal?? Look forward to hearing what people have to say about the movie and also about there knowledge of this topic.....


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

This stuff actually happens lol, thought it was great too:thumbup1:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

abysmal.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> abysmal.


care to elaborate??


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

terrible film with a lot of over the top cockney bollocks. propah naaawty. indeed.


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

The cockney accent on the top boy is sh!te and i could not watch it again!


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

americans playin west ham hooligans, load of bo11ocks, u wanna watch football factory instead, thats a better one


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

its a good show.

if you like it you will like Football factory swell. Definalty worth a download


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

football factory is much better.big scouse is right the west ham top boys cockney accent was terrible


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

anyone seen Cass yet? meant to be alright


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

tommy y said:


> americans playin west ham hooligans, load of bo11ocks, u wanna watch football factory instead, thats a better one


Thanks, I will definately check out Football Factory. Are you saying that the characters (excluding elijah wood, whom we know is american) are all americans??


----------



## Johno23 (Sep 28, 2008)

its an average film, plus that guy Pete his cockney accent is crap lol try Football Factory or even Rise Of The Foot Soldier. But yeah u do get firms like that over here, Millwall being one of the most notorious.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

tommy y said:


> americans playin west ham hooligans, load of bo11ocks, u wanna watch football factory instead, thats a better one


you beat me to it lol


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

na the top bloke is defo not a cockney didnt notice that the others wernt.football factory is more realistic IMO


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> anyone seen Cass yet? meant to be alright


read the book a bit ago.... :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

i quite like it


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

there is a follow up to Green Street you know, why though is another thing altogether. Looking at the clip of it I think the people who wrote it is are on crack:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1300853/

Trailer:


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

comic book guy 'worst trailer everrrr'


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Just viewed the trailer for the second and it does not look very good. I really like the first one though.

anyone on here in a firm?


----------



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

Great film, love it. The Football Factory is also amazing


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

anyone know where I can get Football factory? Any online places where I can view it ??


----------



## MarkM (Sep 24, 2008)

Terrible film. The worst thing about it is that it breeded a load of 14 year old boys that thought they were cockney hooligans round where I live.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

m14rky said:


> football factory is much better.big scouse is right the west ham top boys cockney accent was terrible


it is funny though that pete is actually english too bad he from newcastle, he not american

thing is with our current life of thug culture in this country football hooligans dont really get much room in the news hardly hear a whisper its nothing special really..gang fights happen all the time here and people get the crap kicked out of them all the time.nothing special

football factory doesnt carry much violence too it or fighting but is funny as hell though


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

i blame everything that is wrong with the world on that bellend.


----------



## Johno23 (Sep 28, 2008)

zeus87529 said:


> anyone know where I can get Football factory? Any online places where I can view it ??


try this link 

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=SWD91HC1


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

that looks stupid it not even a proper sequel is he even meant to be from the GSE in the film? Just looks like they have take the title to make more people watch it cheap nast ****ers


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

zeus87529 said:


> Just viewed the trailer for the second and it does not look very good. I really like the first one though.
> 
> *anyone on here in a firm?*


Mate from on holiday few years back said he has been fighting for tottenham before with his dad.

Thats as close as i can answer.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

offo said:


> that looks stupid it not even a proper sequel is he even meant to be from the GSE in the film? Just looks like they have take the title to make more people watch it cheap nast ****ers


Looks like a similar type to longest yard and mean machine and death race


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

I seem to remember Daps trying to imply he was part of the Swansea crew? Funniest thing I've ever heard...unless he was talking about the Swansea crew of hairdressing...

Both Green Street and Football Factory are good for a laugh but neither are particularly believable. Posh Harvard student suddenly becomes a nutter!?! WTF!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Zeus I didn't rate green st or Football factory, rise of the foot soldier was very good though, make sure you watch that one mate


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## Johno23 (Sep 28, 2008)

Johno23 said:


> its an average film, plus that guy Pete his cockney accent is crap lol try Football Factory or even Rise Of The Foot Soldier. But yeah u do get firms like that over here, Millwall being one of the most notorious.


i forgot to to add to that in Rise Of The Foot Soldier, has some steroid use in it lol


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

I heard I.D is a good footy film


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

I follow the wolves and always have done and always will do as that is my home town where i have been born and bread, however i have a lot of friends all over the place from london, to nottingham, bristol to liverpool and they all support there home town in one way or the other.

In response to the question if anyone on here is in a firm to be honest if someone is then they dont go around saying that they are that is just a wanna be hard man who thinks he is to try and make himself look and sound good the reason i know this is i use and the key word here is USE to be in a firm for wolves which was basically just a load of mates who loved the club and who use to drink together and watch the game together use to fight together as well!

Many of times i have stood with my mates and had fights over the colour of someones football shirt or the club that they followed and all cus i thought i was backing my home town and home football club the truth is that the game of football was not developed for this and yes it did/has got out of hand, but i think that the whole world has also!

The only reason why i stopped was not as i didnt enjoy it no more or even that i couldnt do it no more due to my concious(sp) but my then gf now fiancee (sp) had my little son and tbh i have seen too many of my friends put in hospital and i have even been put there as well as putting people there and i thought to myself this is not what i want my son to see!

Me and my friends have been fighting on a saturday night and then been back in work on a monday or even fighting on a tuesday only to go to work on wednesday like nothing has happened!

There are a lot of stories i could tell and when i do people ask me do i feel ashamed of it and did i think it made me big the answer to both those questions are the same NO i dont regret it or feel guilty and NO i didnt think it made me big we did it out of some mad love we had for the sport and some mad love we had for the game and our home town and yeah even the buz we got from it as i have got to say the adrenaline(sp) that rushes when it all kicks off is addictive but i wouldnt turn the clock back as some of the guys who i use to go with are some of my best friends even now and if i ever needed them for anything at all no matter what i know that they are and will be always there!


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

i heard five-o had some dealings init..i made a thread about footy hooligans


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

yes he did mate me and him have had discussions before about it so i can defo confirm he did!


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

strongasanox is there anywhere i can get the full video of that mate as i think a few of my mates might be on that episode lol 

no seriously is there anywhere as i would like to watch it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Great post Chris.. Thanks for sharing that mate


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

Chris4Pez said:


> yes he did mate me and him have had discussions before about it so i can defo confirm he did!


heres wolves chris


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i'll be honest, from my experience the footbal lhooligan thing is a mix of rise of the footsoldier, football factory and green street

if green street didnt have the american hobbit in it then it would be the most realistic along with ROTFS

let's be honest if it was entirely accurate then it would be a very poorly put together film that was unpopular


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Boing boing the Baggiiiiiiieeeess!!!


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

offo said:


> I heard I.D is a good footy film


was a good film that mate... i just tried to pm you back mate but your inbox is full.... i agree with you though mate, they do like a scrap


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Strongasanox...... Are there more of the clips you posted?? Is it like a series?? Really like those and would like to watch more if there are any....


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

zeus87529 said:


> Strongasanox...... Are there more of the clips you posted?? Is it like a series?? Really like those and would like to watch more if there are any....


yes mate,, just go on youtube and type in real football factorys, it should bring up all the series,, theres a real football factorys, international aswelll,, there some right nasty gits


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

tommy y said:


> americans playin west ham hooligans, load of bo11ocks, u wanna watch football factory instead, thats a better one


so true!

I heard that the main character was from newcastle which is probably why his accent was so shiite, i do prefer FF because it's a bit more realistic.

A Yank from harvard holding his own against united and the zulu's come on!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

strongasanox said:


> yes mate,, just go on youtube and type in real football factorys, it should bring up all the series,, theres a real football factorys, international aswelll,, there some right nasty gits


nice..... thank you


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

tahir said:


> A Yank from harvard holding his own against united and the zulu's come on!


I wanted to quit my job, get on a plane, and join the west ham firm after watching Green Street.

"I'm blowing bubbles"


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

zeus87529 said:


> I wanted to quit my job, get on a plane, and join the west ham firm after watching Green Street.
> 
> "I'm blowing bubbles"


make sure you get caught with cocaine first it looks really hard. and also make sure that your not a "FCUKING JOURNO" lol


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

being a yank dont help ya chances with those firms hehe  nothing worse than a yank apart froma journo


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

I am not a journo, I swear ( can't really help the yank thing )


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

disguise ya accent mate


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

we're all blowing bubbles

fack off you southern cant


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

davetherave said:


> we're all blowing bubbles
> 
> fack off you southern cant


GSE did do you over though lol


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

did who over? i hope you are not assuming i am a red

please do not make that mistake


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

[quote=davetherave;692973 i hope you are not assuming i am a red

please do not make that mistake


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Dont worry Zues it's foreign to me and I live here. Though I follow the Rugby scene so yet to witness any of these activities.

I can say I was walking past Mill Wall stadium once and wondered why the hell there was hundreds of police cars covering the entire area the fans might walk through when they get out. Actually I never knew the stadion was there till I got upto the train station platform and turn around and saw the stadium and realised what was going on.

Never seen police have to do that at a sporting event!! It's insane.


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Greenstreet was very very gay, end of. I'm drinking stella artois:beer:

ROTFS is GREAT! Absolutely riveting film. I've always hated gangsters and crews because I find it all so cowardly but I do love some of the films. I prefer the lone psycopaths personally.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Ashcrapper said:


> anyone seen Cass yet? meant to be alright


I've met pennant before yes...he's ok for an iron... 

I've actually had a banning order for brawling at Elland Road....right pain in the ass tbh...

Also, my very good mate who I go to games with is "the beast of ma-rseille" who was the English guy who got lifted at France '98....in fact going to see him a week next sunday....got a V.O this week....

Of course, fighting at football matches is teribble and people should act their age:whistling:

But sometimes, them gobby fcukers just have to have it given 'em... :thumb:

here he is getting lifted....the pic was all over the papers and news....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

zeus87529 said:


> I wanted to quit my job, get on a plane, and join the west ham firm after watching Green Street.
> 
> "I'm blowing bubbles"


dude, as said, watch the football factory...much more accurate way of the hooligans life. And match day is exactly like that in the film ime anyway:whistling:


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

great to see the albion fans can show their face. Up the VILLA!


----------



## FunnyAs (Jan 8, 2009)

m14rky said:


> na the top bloke is defo not a cockney didnt notice that the others wernt.football factory is more realistic IMO


You part of that scene then?

Unfortunately they are all total bollocks. Only good for entertainment value. Try 'The Firm'. You may find that better than all of them.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

FunnyAs said:


> You part of that scene then?
> 
> Unfortunately they are all total bollocks. Only good for entertainment value. Try 'The Firm'. You may find that better than all of them.


Is that the one with gary oldman????


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

i.d is another good film as well

if you like "cockerney" themed films "the business" is good as well. very funny


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

the business is quality.


----------



## FunnyAs (Jan 8, 2009)

Robsta said:


> Is that the one with gary oldman????


Sure is. Gotta be the 1st one out?

"I gotta 'ave 'im..You saw what he did to the motor"

There's a few familiar faces in it from eastender/coronation st etc.


----------



## el capitano (Jan 2, 2007)

Danny Dyer is a gob$hite who couldn't punch his way out of a bubble! To think the little cnut has made a career out of glorifying football violence is a disgrace. The episodes of the real football factories are a joke,i mean,the production crew contact the "head geez",pay him a $hit load of coin to let that lil cnut stand with them and give it the big man.

Personally i can't understand the attraction in gang fighting,its not a test of the toughness of a bloke its nothing more than cowards acting like a pack of hyenas.

All of course in my opinion


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

el capitano said:


> Danny Dyer is a gob$hite who couldn't punch his way out of a bubble! To think the little cnut has made a career out of glorifying football violence is a disgrace. The episodes of the real football factories are a joke,i mean,the production crew contact the "head geez",pay him a $hit load of coin to let that lil cnut stand with them and give it the big man.
> 
> Personally i can't understand the attraction in gang fighting,its not a test of the toughness of a bloke its nothing more than cowards acting like a pack of hyenas.
> 
> All of course in my opinion


^^^^^^

Agree with all that


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

thought green street was awful!


----------



## Lilly M (Dec 12, 2008)

Dont know if anyone has read this book ? Awaydays .

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Awaydays-Kevin-Sampson/dp/0099267977

sounds like it could be right up a few of yours streets  and for the non book readers its due to be released at the pictures this year 

http://www.awaydaysthemovie.com/


----------



## danoh (Oct 24, 2008)

could sit down and whilst watching it quote evry line said lol! awesome film! probably my favourite along side never back down! hey boys be fair little petey dunham in real life is welsh, so not a bad crack at a cockney accent!!!


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

one time millwall came to play cheltenham town. After the game some local chavs thought they would try and start on the millwall guys cus they had seen football factory. Fair play to the millwall lot they didnt wanna get involved even tho the chavs kept going for them.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

trickymicky69 said:


> i.d is another good film as well
> 
> if you like "cockerney" themed films "the business" is good as well. very funny


What is it

"East london gangsta, more like cardboard cut out cnut"


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

I saw part of this film - and switched off- whereas the football factory was 5ucking brilliant.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

*CHANCE OF A LIFETIME!*

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=260343905962


----------



## AntWarrior (Sep 23, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> anyone seen Cass yet? meant to be alright


I've seen Cass, but i thought it just wasn't that realistic.

i'd agree with the majority though, football factory is one of the best IMO.


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thought Green street was a load of bollocks and well over the top and the bit when the little American suddenly became a fighter and beat the burmie up was just short of comical.


----------



## AntWarrior (Sep 23, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> *CHANCE OF A LIFETIME!*
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=260343905962


That looks cool.

"The successful candiate will be able to commit a small investment stake to the film in return for a percentage stake in the profits" Wonder how much they would want you to invest though?? be interesting to see how much is bid on this one!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Danny Dyer is a little pr**k who'd get killed in an actual fight


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Danny Dyer is a little pr**k who'd get killed in an actual fight


I agree with you there but you got to admit his a bit of a cool bastard:cool:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Macca 1976 said:


> I agree with you there but you got to admit his a bit of a cool bastard:cool:


in what way is he cool? looking like a bellend and saying things a prwopah nawwwteee a lot?


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Danny Dyer is a little pr**k who'd get killed in an actual fight


i cant stand the guy.....he's been playin the same character since football factory jus that know one has told him its stopped filming.

the guys a muppet......best thing ever was seeing him sh*t himself to the burnley fans for callin them a small firm....he goes from white to being a ghost


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

the weal football factwees


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

the weal football factwees


----------



## wacko (Sep 1, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> What is it
> 
> "East london gangsta, more like cardboard cut out cnut"


"i waited 3 hours for u last night where was ya?" lol

i love the business

i'm from swansea and the hooligan following here is massive! i've got quite a few mates who follow the swans everywhere, one of the boys is heavily involved in the swansea youth firm and his dad has been in the firm all his life. Theres pics of the boys in the swansea hooligan book "from skineads to stone island" . . . written by an ex member of the firm

scary guys, nice enough but just bloody scary guys!

it's thier life, they'll be planning away games for weeks.

swansea vs cardiff at home a few months back was pretty eventful! swans and cardiff have had massive rivalry for years! in the 80's swansea fans chased cardiff fans into the swansea bay where cardiff fans ended up neck high in the sea. . . now you'll always hear "swim away" being chanted at a swansea vs cardiff game, its a massive intimidation and recently landed two swansea players in trouble by doing a swimming motion after scoring a goal, it was apparently 'promoting hooliganism' lol

i suppose its the feeling of being part of a gang, it out with ur mates getting p*ssed and doing what some of them do best . . . fight!

i love how the clothing and fashion plays a massive part and how alot of the guys will spend extortionate amounts of money on clothing... usually stone island, henry lloyd, lacoste etc i do love a little bit of stone island myself tho haha! :tongue:

but ye football factory is a really good one!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

dutch_scott said:


> I totally agree, i dnt see why they do it, no slant robsta, i understand mouthy ****s but its a game, has no baring on real lifem over paid babies kicking a ball around badly!!! lol
> 
> Seen a group of cage fighters from my gym get invloved with some "firm" here and it was over on about 20 seconds, u can imagine who won, i find glorified violence cowardly...


Mate....I have trained mma for a few years now...but if a group of cage fighters had it with most decent firms, they'd yes be handier in a brawl but would get stabbed to fcuk by most decent firms mate....I'm not into it all that tbh....was for a while and had a few tear ups but nothing spectacularly big...tbh I don't go to many games much nowadays.....league 1 just isn't worth 400 odd mile round trips nowadays, but I do go when I have time or big games....plus after having a banning order, it's such a pain in the ass I don't want another....have to report down station everytime England play, or team plays abroad...Police have your passport, have to ask permission to go on holidays the lot...plus even after, the old bill circulate my photo at away games as a known hooligan and even if I'm doing nothing wrong, they nick me and don't let me go till after the game and watch me onto the coach, so just not worth the fcukin hassle.....

Still, always try make the big home games


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Last years Millwall (was it last year as my memory's not what it was)at home was like a blast from the past:rolleyes:

I was quite impressed with the Millwall crew tbh, only Leeds guys who'd retalitate were all 40+,

was funny though:laugh:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

had a few meetings with guys with the 657 crew in pompey, nice enough blokes...just dont rattle their cage.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

tel3563 said:


> Last years Millwall (was it last year as my memory's not what it was)at home was like a blast from the past:rolleyes:
> 
> I was quite impressed with the Millwall crew tbh, only Leeds guys who'd retalitate were all 40+,
> 
> was funny though:laugh:


Every team puts a good firm together for Leeds mate...They always try and put a show on....tbh it's nowhere near the crack it used to be...just chavs nowadays...As you said most good firms and those who have a go nowadays are middle-aged....


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

one thing thats always made me curious about firms clashing.... is there a gentlemans agreement on whatb you can and cant do?

tools etc?

the amount you can smash another guys head in?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

not always mate,,,there is some real hatred amongst some of them.....leeds-cardiff for example......millwall-luton used to be a good clash too, but luton have dried up tbh


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

zeus87529 said:


> I would love to hear what my friends from the UK (and everyone else) think of this movie. Personally I loved the movie and bought it on DVD. Just curious if it is an accurate description of firms and futbal?? Look forward to hearing what people have to say about the movie and also about there knowledge of this topic.....


Total crap and very unrealistic.

Middle Class Liberal version of Working class hooligans.


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

Johno23 said:


> i forgot to to add to that in Rise Of The Foot Soldier, has some steroid use in it lol


I liked this film but the hooligan part and the **** about steroids was unrealistic too.

Millwall and West Ham fighting with axes and machetes on a tube train (i dont think so).


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

Think some one mentiomed it already but the best hooligan film is the 1980's film with Gary Oldman "the Firm".

Got realistic working class people in.

Some funny parts in it too.

Few well known soap charcters Phil Michell and Jim McDonald.


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hooliganism in England is now dead.

The golden era was the early 80's and late 70's.

My mates who are in their 40's now mentioned how every match day the away fans would be marched from the station up to the ground.

About 2 miles worth of potential attacks.

If the police managed to hold the home fans off then any Black or Asian who ventured up the road on a Saturday afternoon was fair game.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Not strictly true mate....look at pennant and patterson who had decent firms of their own....Sugar at leeds is in his late 40's now and is still at every game home and away and is always brawling...Doesn't even go in most matches just goes for the tear up.....and he lives further south than me ffs...


----------



## plym30 (Jul 16, 2008)

I dont think I would agree that it is dead in England. Virtually every firm has a little youth mob coming up at the moment and although you may not hear about everything that happens in the national press, theres still lots of activity up and down the country and leagues every weekend

We will never get back to the days of 500 blokes toe to toe outside the ground, but the little teams of 20 - 30 still get their action a lot more thn yo might think

Like Robsta said above, for the big games you see lots of old faces coming out of the woodwork - so its clear that people's love of it doesnt just disappear


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

In my opinion it is not a dead. I go and watch Bristol City all over the country. Although I try not to get involved in trouble mainly over the worry of banning order tbh. I know a lot of guys who do! The reason it tends to be reported less now is it happens away from the ground. Couple years ago with had forest when we were in league one was a top of the table game and we took 4500 up they. It kicked off massively 6 or so bars around the ground were done in esc. Thats been the worst trouble recently mainly the reason for that is due to the fact you come out of the train station now are marched to a pub which is surrounded by police then come 2.30 marched to the ground through industral estates esc with roads closed off.

Robsta I know they we a lot of trouble when Leeds came down and played Bristol Rovers last year away from the ground. I think the reason for lack of trouble with Leeds fans at the moment is the same reason we had when we were in league one no one is going be up for it if a team is bringing up like 500 fans max and the people up for trouble are like 20 teenages.

On the subject of Pompey we got them tonight at home was a bit of trouble down in portsmouth but nothing like 5-6 years ago when we had them at fratton park. Be intresting to see what it like tonight.

The good thing about a bit of tension between fans especially inside the ground is it adds to the atmosphere.


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

They should legalise hooliganism as long as it is done away from private property.

On a bit of council waste ground or the like.

Would be a good crack.


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

Cass is a really good film, good take on the book IMO.

The guy that plays him has got a really bright future in my opinion career wise, some scenes acts everyone else off the stage.

Anyone else seen it?


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

Cass is a really good film, good take on the book IMO.

The guy that plays him has got a really bright future in my opinion career wise, some scenes acts everyone else off the stage.

Anyone else seen it?


----------



## deanoz007 (Jun 2, 2008)

Agreed football factory is the better of the two !, but green street isnt far from the truth either. I live near upton park (West ham ground for you yanks lol) and know a thew blokes that used to be in the icf and believe me you woudnt wana **** them or any of there thuggish crowd off !

They used to meet in pubs and contact other firms for meets so apart from the **** accent of the top boy pete the films not to far from fact !.


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> This stuff actually happens lol, thought it was great too:thumbup1:


hit the nail on the head there


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

In the mid 80's I had a few mates in the 6.57 crew. They could tell a few tales. Not sure what it's like now though

'Like them or loath them, Pompey's fabled football hooligans the 6.57 Crew compel attention. For two decades, they carried the city's colours to the far corners of the kingdom, earning themselves a reputation for limitless alcohol and extreme violence.

If you were Millwall, the 6.57 meant a fortnightly must-attend riot on the concourse at Waterloo. If you were Chelsea, and the Pompey crew were heading north, then King's Cross was the battlefield of choice. That same afternoon, If you happened to be a Leeds football hooligan at a home game, then the 6.57 would guarantee you an outstanding ruck before you sorted out Chelsea and Millwall again on the trip home. A single outing to Elland Road, one Pompey veteran remembers fondly, and you'd be up for at least five decent fights.

Memories like these litter the new book Rolling with the 6.57 Crew, by Cass Pennant and Rob Silvester, which repays an hour or two's attention on a wet afternoon if you truly want to understand the city. Only from Portsmouth would a couple of hundred lunatic hooligans set off for major combat without bothering to tool themselves up. And only Portsmouth would breed that special mix of craziness and courage which so impressed bigger, better-armed, more organised crews.'

Source: Portsmouth Today


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

6.57 crew, can't say I've ever heard of em?

Is it because I get a later train?


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

muscle01 said:


> In the mid 80's I had a few mates in the 6.57 crew. They could tell a few tales. Not sure what it's like now though
> 
> 'Like them or loath them, Pompey's fabled football hooligans the 6.57 Crew compel attention. For two decades, they carried the city's colours to the far corners of the kingdom, earning themselves a reputation for limitless alcohol and extreme violence.
> 
> ...


In the Boro's hooligan book below Frontline there is a league table of the authers hardest firms he faced on his travels and Portsmouth are in the top 5 if I remember rightly.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/1903854180?tag=aveit-21&camp=1406&creative=6394&linkCode=as1&creativeASIN=1903854180&adid=00KZGXMTZCCBVQN05PYS&


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

Can't believe this thread is still going!! Have to say I have enjoyed reading everyones's contribution to the thread.

Can someone explain to me what exactly a "banning order" is.... and what it entails??


----------



## Shan (Dec 30, 2008)

Yea seen the film Cass, is better then Green Street but not much bout his firm more bout his life.

His autobiography is better... also Congratulations you just met the ICF is great book...

Football Factory is def better, as is rise of the footsoldier...

The real Football factories is pretty good as well....

Firms used to be like this but not anymore... all young kids trying to make a name for themselves... and too much old bill on top of it now...


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

zeus87529 said:


> Can't believe this thread is still going!! Have to say I have enjoyed reading everyones's contribution to the thread.
> 
> Can someone explain to me what exactly a "banning order" is.... and what it entails??


Lucky for you the Firm is online.





http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=02IBELR2Rpc&feature=related]

10 parts at you tube to watch.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

zeus87529 said:


> Can't believe this thread is still going!! Have to say I have enjoyed reading everyones's contribution to the thread.
> 
> Can someone explain to me what exactly a "banning order" is.... and what it entails??


banning order means he has to stay away from certain football grounds or travelling abroad to watch football matches.....sometimes can be banned from just 1 ground or every football ground.......

i think he may have to report to the police station at a certain time when a football match is being played....to prove he is not there causing trouble.......i think its something like this anyway.....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

banned from ebery ground in the country...even sunday league games....passport lives with the police, and have to report to station every time england play or leeds played in europe.....remember them days...lol

oh and ask permission to go on holiday in case england or leeds might be playing abroad at that time, and the courts let you know if you can....but it's the hassle from away police as they circulate my pic which is the worst out the lot


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Robsta said:


> banned from ebery ground in the country...even sunday league games....passport lives with the police, and have to report to station every time england play or leeds played in europe.....remember them days...lol
> 
> oh and ask permission to go on holiday in case england or leeds might be playing abroad at that time, and the courts let you know if you can....but it's the hassle from away police as they circulate my pic which is the worst out the lot


how longs that gonna last robsta?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

over nnow mate, but I had it for 5 years....got it in 2001 leeds v liverpool fa cup 4th round....it kicked off with the scousers and they got hammered....lol, the old bill ended up putting me in a cell with a scouser as the grounds cells were full so he got a hammering too....they ended up keeping me cuffed all fcukin day....cnuts, gave me a court date and escorted me to the station...

When I went to court I was expecting a ban from elland road for a year max, but they had just bought out these fcuking banning orders and they gave me a five yr one...there are 3 yr ones too, but nope, they had to give me the max didn't they.....fcukers....


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

I was involved in the scene for a good few years but have now taken a back seat, last time I was out was nearly over a year ago, 28 of us into centre of sheffield, loads of their firm, the BBC just all going for it on west street, 2 coppers inc one woman trying to stop it all kicking off...lol

The buzz is excellent but these days some of the young guns (who have no morals or respect) will think nothing of stabbing or sticking a bottle in your mush.

I was involved with Barnsely's mob, we had some very good lads but never the big no's of big city clubs, we always suprised a few people though and travelled well in the mid 90's.....I finished my 3 year ban last year and tbh I just can't be ar$ed with it all anymore. Even though some will argue, its the boys who are the most committed fans, and all we ever gotr was "the club don't want you"

These days, only winners re the old bill, it does happen every week-end but the police like to sweep it under the carpet.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Never had it with barnsley....

The blades business crew are a decent firm though to be fair....always a good meet with leeds, though they generally get done by the larger numbers.....I must admit, leeds do have one of the top firms going.....plus we take 4-5000 to even the smallest away games and that's in league 1.....all the clubs love us as they get their biggest gates against the leeds


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Just going back through some of the posts there are a few lads on here who really know the score.

For the record, you could say "the firm" and "football factory" are about as near to it as your gonna get....green street.....nah...

Cass Pennant and his west ham clan "who never ever, ever got done" don't make me laugh, why do all cockney mobs always have to bullsh!t so much?

Just from my point of views and scraps we had, the top mobs based on no's, gameness and quality were (my opinion)

Everton

Sheff United

Boro' - nasty fvckers

Birmingham

and Leeds just for Rob.......they always made a show down here and always brought shedloads...more than we could handle mainly, but we always gave you a good go!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Robsta said:


> Never had it with barnsley....
> 
> The blades business crew are a decent firm though to be fair....always a good meet with leeds, though they generally get done by the larger numbers.....I must admit, leeds do have one of the top firms going.....plus we take 4-5000 to even the smallest away games and that's in league 1.....all the clubs love us as they get their biggest gates against the leeds


We had it big time when we were in Premier league Rob after our home match, went off in Wakefield where all the Leeds lads were holed up, it went on for about 5mins, walking wounded, old bill didn't know what to do, we were laughing about it afterwards.

Other year we went to Headingly to watch cricket in Leeds, and had it 3 times that day, ended up wityh yates in train station getting totalled...about 7 of Leeds main lads had been to a wedding and fair play to them, came and had it with about 60 of us, their main lad (Wh*****r) kept getting smashed round head with bar stools and getting up...pmsl

There was a big write up in evening news.......only 2 got lifted for that....miracle considering damage to boozer and landlord getting sparked out....


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Chris4Pez said:


> yes he did mate me and him have had discussions before about it so i can defo confirm he did!


spotted, couldn't resist a good natter about old times. :laugh: :thumb:


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

I remember coming up to Barnsley second from last game of season must been around 2001. We won 1-0 and took whatever the away end holds proper kicked off that day around the station. I would say in terms of what I have seen....

Burnley

Cardiff before it turned to coach only I remember 2001 last time before coach only was mental around the station

Everton


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

hate to say it but scum have a good firm too......proper shameless chav mob but they're game with their numbers...although it's been a while since we were at those heady heights....


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Also Hull! What a joke kicked off around 2000 last time we played them before last season. Went up on tuesday night last year 218 made the trip! Was mental more police containing them they Bristol city fans who made the trip! Haha!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Chris69 said:


> I remember coming up to Barnsley second from last game of season must been around 2001. We won 1-0 and took whatever the away end holds proper kicked off that day around the station. I would say in terms of what I have seen....
> 
> Burnley
> 
> ...


I remember that game well mate, I was speaking to some of your lads near the station trying to sort something, you did indeed bring a good turnout, especially considering how far it is.

We took a good 100 on the train to cardiff in 2004 I think it was, theres a video on youtube of us all stood outside the statioj b4 it all went mental after we got out the back door of walkabout, had it with them on st mary's street or something.

They had hundreds out, took police about 40 mins to move em after match, they were livid...lol....T.R. one of their older main lads said we done well that day. I think that bouncer bloke Mac somethign wrote about it in the "football legends" book.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Robsta said:


> hate to say it but scum have a good firm too......proper shameless chav mob but they're game with their numbers...although it's been a while since we were at those heady heights....


Aye, united have always had a good mob, their book, Men in Black is good, half of the fvckers were salford gangsters.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

All this talk will be getting me out of retirement.....enough...lol


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Was a good day that mate. Ha I know where you mean at cardiff mate. We were put into a pub in cardiff that day straight from the station. Cardiff attacked the pub police went mental hitting everyone then people turned on the police was mental! Never had played leeds in a long while but heard they meant be good from my mate who Bristol Rovers fan.

Five was that the season when you were in league one with us cardiff QPR Plymouth esc?

You guys got any clubs where the game is coach only?


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Fcuk me sounds like a right laugh, where do I sign up?!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Chris69 said:


> Was a good day that mate. Ha I know where you mean at cardiff mate. We were put into a pub in cardiff that day straight from the station. Cardiff attacked the pub police went mental hitting everyone then people turned on the police was mental! Never had played leeds in a long while but heard they meant be good from my mate who Bristol Rovers fan.
> 
> Five was that the season when you were in league one with us cardiff QPR Plymouth esc?
> 
> You guys got any clubs where the game is coach only?


I think it was mate yeah, If I rememebr rightly it was our last home game hence big crowd.

We used to just sort a mini bus or train meet, used to like going in groups of about 30 or so, anymore and you never got a ruck...lol.....or everyone ended up all over the place.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Fcuk me sounds like a right laugh, where do I sign up?!


LoL...when we were young we used to look up to the older lot and we ended up taggign along and then finally got accepted kinda by being there reguarly and proving ourselves.

I get some young un's now trying to act all cool around us because we've been going a while, but I aint bothered, I tell em there daft, do sumat productive, no point ending up with one eye or a nice 8" scar down the face over football......most of our younger lot are all on the bloody ketamine, more like a bunch of drug addicts tbh.

I still like the terrace culture and clothing etc, its more being part of the casual scene and having a laugh, the tag being in a firm is more often used by those who arn't.


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Yeah was we had win to stand chance of promotion! Lost in playoffs to Cardiff! As much as I try to not get involved it always makes the game much more intresting when they bit of tension between the supporter especially away from home! It like it should be you go to someone else city and need watch where you step esc!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Chris69 said:


> Yeah was we had win to stand chance of promotion! Lost in playoffs to Cardiff! As much as I try to not get involved it always makes the game much more intresting when they bit of tension between the supporter especially away from home! It like it should be you go to someone else city and need watch where you step esc!


I agree mate, away matches were always so much better, but like you say, if im out its hard or would be hard not to get invoilved as most I drink with are still at it, and you can't stay keeping a bar stool warm can ya...lol


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

Five-O said:


> I was involved in the scene for a good few years but have now taken a back seat, last time I was out was nearly over a year ago, 28 of us into centre of sheffield, loads of their firm, the BBC just all going for it on west street, 2 coppers inc one woman trying to stop it all kicking off...lol
> 
> The buzz is excellent but these days some of the young guns (who have no morals or respect) will think nothing of stabbing or sticking a bottle in your mush.
> 
> ...


Exactly it's been game over since the early 90's.


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

Five-O said:


> Just going back through some of the posts there are a few lads on here who really know the score.
> 
> For the record, you could say "the firm" and "football factory" are about as near to it as your gonna get....green street.....nah...
> 
> ...


Im Boro but im suprised you donthave Man U in there they always where good no matter what the uneducated say.


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

Five-O said:


> Just going back through some of the posts there are a few lads on here who really know the score.
> 
> For the record, you could say "the firm" and "football factory" are about as near to it as your gonna get....green street.....nah...
> 
> ...


I know why you say nasty fvckers by the way.

It was wrong and out of order but what can you do?

He is a mate.

But should have been a surgeon could have done six a night they say.


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

Cardiff played us in the mid 90's I think it was we must have had about 10 samll fights all around the town that night.

To be fair to the Cardiff boys and last time they came up here in the cup last years (not like it was) they can have a fight and still have a good crack afterwards.


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Went up to Boro couple years ago for cup replay on a tuesday night. Lost of f*cking penalities! Didn't seem to bad maybe it was just being a night we only took 1000 up they. What do you mean by nasty fvckers?


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

Chris69 said:


> Went up to Boro couple years ago for cup replay on a tuesday night. Lost of f*cking penalities! Didn't seem to bad maybe it was just being a night we only took 1000 up they. What do you mean by nasty fvckers?


Hooliganism is over is England.

Died atleast 15 years ago.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

englishman78 said:


> I know why you say nasty fvckers by the way.
> 
> It was wrong and out of order but what can you do?
> 
> ...


That outside the wellington happened before my time mate, and yeah partly why I say nasty b'stards, you've always shown down here though and I can remmebr some fukin good offs with your lot, always game and up for it, that do down neear train station/level crossing when you were top of league with Robson in charge was one of worst Ive been in, must have gone on for minutes til OB sorted it lol.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Chris69 said:


> Went up to Boro couple years ago for cup replay on a tuesday night. Lost of f*cking penalities! Didn't seem to bad maybe it was just being a night we only took 1000 up they. What do you mean by nasty fvckers?


Boro had one of the top mobs not too long ago, deffo one of the best on their day.

Nasty; Barnsley - Boro had a little history over soemthing that happened a long time ago outside a boozer in about 81' - Its water under the bridge for me, as I was only a wee nipper in a nappy then, I just know some of the older end still take it personally though, even the majority of Boro' lads were ashamed at what happened tbh....but its all done and dusted now.


----------



## Jay-T (Dec 20, 2005)

englishman78 said:


> Hooliganism is over is England.
> 
> Died atleast 15 years ago.


lol where are u from? i live in bristol and hooliganism is very much alive

ask millwall where their plaque is lol

and the films jus greenstreet in this country lol not as good as football factory


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

Spartan301 said:


> Cass is a really good film, good take on the book IMO.
> 
> The guy that plays him has got a really bright future in my opinion career wise, some scenes acts everyone else off the stage.
> 
> Anyone else seen it?


i watched cass last night and its really rather good

good acting and not just a glorification of violence

"tell your bruvver the i.c.f has just done 'is sister in the 'arris"

very funny :thumb:


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

I would also disagree that Hooliganism is dead. I guess a few of you grow up in the days of terracing battles esc. May not happen as often now but it certainly happens it just often not reported as it away from the ground or it brushed under the table by the police.

Not sure Five or Robsta opinions on that?


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Jay-T said:


> lol where are u from? i live in bristol and hooliganism is very much alive
> 
> quote]
> 
> You City or Gas mate?


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

Jay-T said:


> lol where are u from? i live in bristol and hooliganism is very much alive
> 
> ask millwall where their plaque is lol
> 
> and the films jus greenstreet in this country lol not as good as football factory


A dozen lads fighting for 30 seconds before the police step in isnt hooliganism.

Hooliganism is 300 lads or more going at it for 20 minutes.

You dont see that here anymore.

Would have to go to Italy or Eastern Europe for that type of thing now.


----------



## Jay-T (Dec 20, 2005)

Chris69 said:


> has to be city mate lol


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Chris69 said:


> I would also disagree that Hooliganism is dead. I guess a few of you grow up in the days of terracing battles esc. May not happen as often now but it certainly happens it just often not reported as it away from the ground or it brushed under the table by the police.
> 
> Not sure Five or Robsta opinions on that?


Police are well on top, always win the day mostly, odd battle that does happen but rare now, lads are banned now for just hanging around with the faces.

On my report from a few years ago it said " was stood with a pint of beer at front of pub looking towards Huddersfield fans at train station"

And they used that as evidence in a civil order....wtf? stood with a pint...so were the other 100 outside too....lol

But they can get away with it unless you wanna spend £ on a good brief to bail you out, aint worth it IMO.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Chris69 said:


> I would also disagree that Hooliganism is dead. I guess a few of you grow up in the days of terracing battles esc. May not happen as often now but it certainly happens it just often not reported as it away from the ground or it brushed under the table by the police.
> 
> Not sure Five or Robsta opinions on that?


It's certainly not what is was by a long way, but there are still organised meets.....mainly un-organised but it will always go on....

one lot of lads at train station, another lot arrive on diif train, meet and someone says something, next thing 200 lads battling on the platform....

That will never stop imo


----------



## plym30 (Jul 16, 2008)

Its definitely not dead over here - its just not as visible as it used to be

If it was done in front of crowds of people then everyone would get pinched. Think of it this way, if you (those not involved) dont find out what happened until afterwards then neither will the OB!


----------



## London Lad (Jan 16, 2009)

Thought green street was way too far fetched, especially being a regular at west ham. As mentioned already, The Firm with Gary Oldman would have to be my favourite. Up the Irons!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I do like the irons tbf....


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

I think the hey day of the hooligan was in the *70's* &* 80's*. I dont think you can replicate those era's anymore. I remember seeing Pompey play Man U at Fratton way back when - it was utter chaos.

Those were the days lol


----------



## London Lad (Jan 16, 2009)

If anyone was to be looking for any of the old school sort of action to a football game, the lower leagues are where you need to be.. League one mainly. Unlike league two, it manages to get the crowds but still alot less attention from the police. It obviously doesnt happen anywhere near as much in the mainstream as it used to anymore, but dont be fooled, it still does. One of the key factors of firms gettin into meets and having it up, was to take the **** out of the other firm when everyone reads it in the next day papers. So the Iron lady and John Major came up with the idea of a gagging order to limit the stories in the press about trouble at football. The way they saw it, if lads go for a meet, have a good turn out, but the next day its not in the paper, all the blokes will scratch their heads and question why they are doing it. But the government failed to realise that it was going on long before it was ever reported. That was just an added bonus. And now, with the internet and certain website's who needs national press.

Thats what a friend said to me anyway, i have no first hand experience in any trouble at football and hope to keep it that way.


----------

